

Google Code Jam 2015 - faza
https://code.google.com/codejam

======
analognoise
So I see the simple (naive) solutions, but what about when the problem sets
get very large - I definitely need practice there. Any good resources that
others have found for these types of puzzles?

~~~
faza
[https://www.topcoder.com/community/data-science/data-
science...](https://www.topcoder.com/community/data-science/data-science-
tutorials/)

